# This forum



## existentially plagued (Aug 14, 2011)

Im sorry and I dont care if I am banned from this site or whatever. This site is not DP self help. The recovery stories get no attention no replies no acknowledgement what does is the wallowing the self hatred the extreme.
This is no place for someone to come who newly has DP.

This site offers no hope and scaremongers people into thinking there is no way out.
There IS a way out of this and I know DP isnt easily categorized there are many triggers and circumstances sure I acknowledge that but for some people who have anxiety /panic or confused about how they feel this site becomes a breeding ground for misinformed nonsense diagnoses with no real proof or data.

Im leaving this sie if I come on and the first thing i see is about suicide and contemplating it this isnt self help forum.

I probably would of gotten over this by now if I had noticed earlier the negativity and false information on this.

not everyone is hopeless and if you feel you are you should be getting adequate help not talking about your own suicide on the internet so good bye and good luck this can be beaten look at the recovery stories!

Have a good one and a good life everyone and goodbye to this forum il never be back , bann me if you must


----------



## violetgirl (Apr 11, 2011)

Hey. I agree a lot with what you're saying.

I think all recovery stories should be put all in one place. Talk of symptoms is pointless and seems to become an obsession in itself.
Also, that DP is not just caused by anxeity, but there are many other factors that people may not realise. Such as identity, co-dependency, etc. It's not an anxeity disorder, but it can be caused by anxeity and underlying issues. Many people get DP with no anxeity.

If you want to try something positive, please give Mindfulness a go. It helped me a lot in my recovery.

Good luck!


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2011)

agree. no wonder that some people here suffering for years.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2011)

Why would you be banned? And also it is your choice to leave. I have cancer (one year survivor, WOOT) and don't visit my cancer support site as it scares me shitless. But I know there is a lot of info there and shared experience and I can ask a question or two as needed.

Thing is, I don't think you can say a site like this perpetuates this illness ... many people come and go all the time. You see a lot of new names come and go after a few weeks.

As for me, I can't lie that I've had this from childhood and am 52. It is MY experience, MINE alone.

And as far as support. I thought I was the only person in the world with this until I was 42 when I first got online (though I'd used computers 10 years before that for office work). There was no internet when I grew up. And PSYCHIATRISTS told me I was "incurable." That certainly didn't help. But I continued to accomplish many things, and become involved in mental health advocacy.

It is your right not to come here.

But on my cancer site, I would never say, "This shouldn't exist, or people shouldn't come here, because it scares ME." There IS valuable information here. People wouldn't seek out others with this problem if they didn't need support.

But believe me, people come and go from here every 15 minutes it seems.

Take Care,
D


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2011)

existentially plagued said:


> Im sorry and I dont care if I am banned from this site or whatever. This site is not DP self help. The recovery stories get no attention no replies no acknowledgement what does is the wallowing the self hatred the extreme.
> This is no place for someone to come who newly has DP.
> 
> This site offers no hope and scaremongers people into thinking there is no way out.
> ...


Your a negative ass person, good be gone!


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

existentially plagued said:


> Im leaving this sie if I come on and the first thing i see is about suicide and contemplating it this isnt self help forum.


EXACTLY! There is a lot of people that AREN'T hopeless, and when you come on this site and you see someone talking about suicide, how the hell is that suppose to make you feel? ....hopeless probably!

When people come on this site and talk this negative it probably puts us in a worse position.

I am also sick and tired of seeing such negative shit like that on this website.


----------



## violetgirl (Apr 11, 2011)

Jayd said:


> EXACTLY! There is a lot of people that AREN'T hopeless, and when you come on this site and you see someone talking about suicide, how the hell is that suppose to make you feel? ....hopeless probably!
> 
> When people come on this site and talk this negative it probably puts us in a worse position.
> 
> I am also sick and tired of seeing such negative shit like that on this website.


But seeing endless posts about 'omg is this schizophrenia' etc isn't helpful either and probably just as scary for people to see.

People get scared and panic and write stuff they'll regret later, we all do it.

I do wish they'd swap the 'Recovery' section with this section, it should be one of the first things visitors should see, not endlessly comparing symptoms.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2011)

I for one am really grateful for this forum.


----------



## Gypsy85 (Sep 23, 2010)

I agree 100% to what Jayd has said.

We all know this is hell, we all do. And it is ok to wine from time to time, but what I often read here scares the shit out of me, honestly. I nevertheless come here, once in a while, to look for new recovery stories, but they mostly do not get the same number of answers the completely negative statements do and this makes me sad.

I have posted as many positive things I could think of, but many times I did not even get ONE answer. Why? I know these were all things, which were important to ME, but they nevertheless showed that you can achieve little personal goals even with DP.

In the German DP forum, the administrators take care of such negative statements. They warn you that it might be a trigger and they don't do it without reason.


----------



## violetgirl (Apr 11, 2011)

Gypsy85 said:


> I agree 100% to what Jayd has said.
> 
> We all know this is hell, we all do. And it is ok to wine from time to time, but what I often read here scares the shit out of me, honestly. I nevertheless come here, once in a while, to look for new recovery stories, but they mostly do not get the same number of answers the completely negative statements do and this makes me sad.
> 
> ...


Totally agree with this.
In other MH forums I post on, the posts are moderated and a trigger warning is put on the thread if they need to.

Also, people speak to each other like crap on here. Name calling, abuse, no sensetivity to what others are going though. On other dissociation/ MH forums, people are aware that there are abuse victims and are sensetive to this, but on here nobody seems to care! It's really unhealthy and sick.


----------



## violetgirl (Apr 11, 2011)

Dreamer* said:


> Why would you be banned? And also it is your choice to leave. I have cancer (one year survivor, WOOT) and don't visit my cancer support site as it scares me shitless. But I know there is a lot of info there and shared experience and I can ask a question or two as needed.
> 
> Thing is, I don't think you can say a site like this perpetuates this illness ... many people come and go all the time. You see a lot of new names come and go after a few weeks.
> 
> ...


I agree with everything you've said here, but I think this site is badly structured and the 'good' stuff gets lost.


----------



## Angel_heaven (Jun 1, 2010)

Can I also add I have been seeing alot of negative posts concerning suicide, ending life etc. Now this is not any way SELF HELP! I suggest if you feel this way you need to seek other end of help. I believe this forum is basically a place to express your thoughts and fears and in no way to fear others.


----------



## gill (Jul 1, 2010)

I don't see much of a problem. As long as people are being honest. Sure people will be negative since dp can be a very negative state of mind. But I've never had anyone on here directly tell me that 'I'm screwed" or there's no hope. And even if they did I don't see why I should believe them. Best thing to do is see a doctor first, then if you do read someone's opinion, you can take it with a grain of salt.

Also when I read things like 'there is no hope' or whatever, I think its more of a self-expression, then a diagnosis. And unless I know them personally, more than just a name over the net, then I don't see the reason to let their emotions ruin my day anyways.


----------



## violetgirl (Apr 11, 2011)

Angel_heaven said:


> Can I also add I have been seeing alot of negative posts concerning suicide, ending life etc. Now this is not any way SELF HELP! I suggest if you feel this way you need to seek other end of help. I believe this forum is basically a place to express your thoughts and fears and in no way to fear others.


But as Dreamer said, there are 'scary' posts on her cancer support site, it's just people venting and they're scared and reaching out. 
Most people's thoughts and fears will scare somebody else at some point. You can't stop people from posting stuff because it scares other people.

But there should be a trigger system in place. And more emphasis on the 'recovery/ what helps' section.

Gill is right, people should not make other people's problems about themselves. What people say on here is opinion/ emotions, not fact.


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

violetgirl said:


> But seeing endless posts about 'omg is this schizophrenia' etc isn't helpful either and probably just as scary for people to see.
> 
> People get scared and panic and write stuff they'll regret later, we all do it.
> 
> I do wish they'd swap the 'Recovery' section with this section, it should be one of the first things visitors should see, not endlessly comparing symptoms.


Yeah that is true, I guess I didn't think of it that way


----------



## violetgirl (Apr 11, 2011)

Jayd said:


> Yeah that is true, I guess I didn't think of it that way


I wasn't trying to have a go at you, just pointing out that people are human and scared and post things they don't really mean out of desperation.

Also, this is probably the only outlet many people have as they can't talk to people in their lives about DP, not even therapists!


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

*I for one am really grateful for this forum.*

I will also second that!

*I think this site is badly structured and the 'good' stuff gets lost.*

To structure it well requires heavy moderation, which takes time and money. Furthermore, structure is partly a personal preference. At some point the forum would no longer be public but edited according to someone's ego.

This isn't the only DP site. But so far I haven't seen others that were better. Maybe there are some great ones out there&#8230;

*I would never say, "This shouldn't exist, or people shouldn't come here, because it scares ME." There IS valuable information here.*

Yes, there is valuable information here.

*when you come on this site and you see someone talking about suicide, how the hell is that suppose to make you feel?*

When someone posts something distressing, this is an opportunity to pull out of oneself and try to help another. Trying to help someone else, even if you feel you are drowning, can be a healthy mental exercise.

*Can I also add I have been seeing alot of negative posts concerning suicide, ending life etc. Now this is not any way SELF HELP! I suggest if you feel this way you need to seek other end of help. I believe this forum is basically a place to express your thoughts and fears and in no way to fear others.*

So the desperate need to be reminded that it isn't 'politically correct' to express this feeling here as it might disturb the 'comfort zone' of other members?

*Also, people speak to each other like crap on here. Name calling, abuse, no sensetivity to what others are going though. On other dissociation/ MH forums, people are aware that there are abuse victims and are sensetive to this, but on here nobody seems to care! It's really unhealthy and sick.*

Yea, jerks come and go. Sensitivity is lower than would be best. Yet at the same time, some people here won't even speak to their own family about their problems. There isn't much to do but ignore or ban those who are cruel.

Perhaps many who care are also tired - physically, emotionally, mentally. And have learned to ignore obnoxious posts as a waste of time rather than try to interject.

Traditionally, DPD has been largely from abuse issues. Now a lot of people are coming here with DP/DR from use of recreational drugs. Perhaps there is a reflection of attitude that got people into drugs in the first place.

Many seem to be somewhat 'trapped' in their own world (or non-world). Mental illness is an entrapment. Empathy is an art to be developed and practiced. Who of us every truly graduate from this class?


----------



## PhoenixDown (Mar 3, 2011)

I really believe reading negative posts on here has no effect on my DP and my experience of it. It is only when you fear things that they bring you distress. So what, someone else is contemplating suicide? I don't think they're being negative, I think they're experiencing and expressing a lot of legitimate pain. Oh shit, someone is talking about living in a void!!!? Someone thinks they are already dead!!! Whatever man, beliefs can't kill you and I believe they have very little to do with DP. If this were a depression forum I may agree that dark thoughts should be discouraged. I think of this forum as a place for support and shared experience, not an answer to DP - mind you, this is a perspective I have taken only after living with the condition for a while.


----------



## Adam1 (Apr 23, 2011)

THANK YOU MR JIPPY !!


----------



## Tanith (May 29, 2008)

Before I came to this forum I wasn't 100% that what I had was DP, I felt alone. Did help finding out that there were others like me and for a place to talk about it, share experiences and find out how others managed to recover.

Anyone who has ever been on a forum before could easily find out the difference between "_Depersonalization & Derealization Discussion_" & "_On the Road to Recovery_" anyway. In the beginning talking about symptoms made me feel better as well as again it showed me that I wasn't alone and that others have/had similar experiences.


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

I understand people need somewhere to vent out their feelings when their scared and alone. I've been there. And yes I have probably annoyed so many of you coming on here constantly asking if I was becoming schizophrenic and that stuff (SORRY! lol). But I think theres a difference. It's ok if you come one here asking about symptoms you have and are scared of them, I don't think it's ok coming on here saying this is hell and this and that and talking about suicide.

We all have something we didn't want, it may be a life long battle... but have you ever asked yourselves would it be better if I was completely blind? or paralyzed? etc.

I think from time to time we need a positive motivated boost.

I don't think this condition is going to ruin our lives at all. I have done things I have never done before with the condition.

just to be positive, I have a strong feeling we will all recover...its just a matter of time.


----------



## PhoenixDown (Mar 3, 2011)

nice post JayD. Ya, I can't knock hope.


----------



## RamonX (Feb 10, 2011)

So basically what some of you are saying is that if you're problems are ,getting too big, you should just keep your mouth shut, or you have to be deported to à secluded part of the site where you can't bother other people. 
I don't want .to offend anyone, and I understand that the impact of bad stories can be problematic, but what you want is impossible. It is your own responsibility to decide if you want to read à post about suicidal ideation or not. This forum is always going to ,be à two edged sword. You can't expect to only get information that suits you unless you want this site to be heavily sensored. Then everybody who has suffered for longer than two years should be banned, unless they can prove they have recovered. Anyone with suicidal ideas? Anyone who is getting worse? Anyone affraid to go mad? Anyone who has à very bad reaction to meds? Anyone that has a symptom that could scare people into thinking they might also get that?
Anyone with scary comorbid disorders? And so on.

There is a real problem in that the stories on this site may give a negatively biased image of DP/DR as a disorder. Simply because people who recover quickly also leave the forum. We can't force anyone to stay around and relate their succes stories. The only thing we can do is stress this fact, over and over, and maybe there should be some reliable figures about this, but I am not sure there are. 
If you feel bad when reading a post discuss this as well. And if you feel that negative stories are influencing you for the worse, then just only read the sections that give plain information on meds, therapies and the stories of recoverees, or maybe you shouldn't come here often.
I am convinced that for some people à forum like this is only helpful for à short while, to find out they are not the only one with these symptoms and some practical information. After that it only becomes à source of obsession for them. Everyone should ask him/herself: is this still helping me, or should I leave this alone.


----------



## Fleurs_Du_Mal (Aug 5, 2011)

Hi there
well I came back on and signed in when I saw this topic. 
I have recovered 99% from depersonalization. i think time is the real healer for me but I have returned to virtually how I was before this.
I agree with both sides of the argument. I do think there ARE some problems with this site.
I think there should be more emphasis on recovery section and more moderation over very explicit posts.
I dont think anyone should have to hide how they feel but for a first timer looking up this disorder maybe there should be a come here first section and a trigger warning.
Talking about suicide I know is a cry for help but also is a lot bigger than a forum and all we can do if offer support to that person but it is also quite hopless for those first timers with this condition
I fully accept what dreamer is saying about the cancer site etc however if people were coming on saying ' I have stage 3 cancer my life isnt worth living I am going to kill myself this is hell ' there would infact be implications for those just diagnosed.
I dont really know how you can solve this.
There are two sides to it , I think there should be more emphasis on discussion and recovery and also a place to vent but with restrictions.
I found some relatable stories on here and started reading other stories and seeing symptoms and getting them myself afterwards which i believe hampered MY success but I got off and left because I realized this.
There is a lot of information on here and none which really is verified as fact which is confusing for allof us but so is this condition and it is frustrating!

That is why i came back to tell people when I felt better and tell my story.

I wish everyone the best of luck in overcoming this!


----------



## TheStarter (Oct 19, 2010)

lol just dont spend longer than a hour on this board a day, its what i've been doing lately and it makes you think less of DP


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2011)

*RamonX says it all, and with eloquence. I myself should be "banned" from the site for having this my entire life. But I rarely talk about my experience, my fears here -- I learned that as I've gotten attacked for it!*

*And someone else mentioned, it takes MAJOR moderation on many sites to screen posts. On my cancer site, posts are limited per day initially -- you are required to READ THE SITE BEFORE POSTING AND PLACE YOURSELF IN THE CORRECT CATEGORIES DEPENDING ON THE TYPE OF CANCER -- and there are also fun areas like "That's Life". You can't post in certain forums UNTIL YOU LEARN ABOUT WHERE TO POST. Many here go straight to the main forum. It wouldn't matter if the other sections were lighted with neon signs and alarms!*

On my cancer site -- *and I am LESS troubled about my cancer than the DP/DR* ... I CAN put it out of my mind -- or "in the back of my mind." I get more regular exams, blood tests, etc. that make me anxious, but I have no choice. Some eople on my site ARE DYING -- should they be banned?, and others exchange info about chemotherapy that causes OTHER cancers. The doctor who established the site ironically got breast cancer herself last year -- should she not have told us, as it did upset a lot of people?

Each person experiences THAT in different ways. Some women visit very infrequently (a real life friend of mine doesn't wish to talk to anyone about her experience and goes about her business) -- *the irony ... once you are in remission with cancer YOU CAN GO ON WITH YOUR LIFE. This damned DP/DR is ALWAYS with me and has been for my entire life.*

Moderating sites is extremely time consuming, and those who moderate the cancer site ... well some are part of a .org and receive some funding. Donatons are always welcome -- the site has MONEY. By this theory of the "dangers" of this DP site, yes it should be removed.

But as I always say -- read what you WANT to read. Don't stay if you don't want to, or if it scares you. No one is MAKING you stay. And one needs to tell the truth of his/her experience. What I find appalling are the very cruel people here who really ruin things for everyone and make this site a place to hurt and harass others. On other sites, such individuals are eliminated IMMEDIATELY. Such moderation here would take a full time staff. No one trolls my cancer site. But if someone is rude, they are immediately banned and cannot come back, EVER.


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2011)

> I fully accept what dreamer is saying about the cancer site etc however if people were coming on saying ' I have stage 3 cancer my life isnt worth living I am going to kill myself this is hell ' there would infact be implications for those just diagnosed.


Fleurs, cancer changes your life. And there ARE people who express such things -- that the quality of their life is gone, completely gone. Some who have had chemo two, or three, or those who have fought four times say, "I can't do this anymore. I am tired. 5 years of my life have been taken away." -- and others say, "I understand." Some don't make it through one session of chemo or radiation and have to stop ... they are terrified. These are facts. I can't read those sections and don't. But the women who say those things have every right to say them. And they aren't censored.

Also, the board is divided into MANY sections with women in different stages of cancer, and even a section on those who are awaiting a biopsy result. One puts one's diagnoses as a signature and then can easily identify with fellow suffers or choose not to read what is scary. Illnesses are scary.

And I'll just be flat out about this. With a mastectomy you don't get a "free boob job." (Some incredibly rude people have said that, and worse, to me and many on the cancer board -- there is a running thread of rude comments everyone has received, which is actually hilarious -- we have something to laugh about there!) There is NOTHING left to work with -- and reconstruction leaves something to be desired. Many of us are grieving the loss of our femininity -- will we ever be attractive to a man/partner again? Where else can we share this? Some women's husbands or partners have left them -- divorce -- gay relationship have broken up -- and there is a section for that! These are not happy stories.

Then there are the wonderful ... I'm 1 year out, I'm 5 years out, I'm 10 years out! ... wonderful, hopeful comments. But I don't want to look at "years" right now either.

I choose to read the "postive" section, or find out about coping skills, diet during chemo, etc.

NONE of that site is pleasant. But if THAT site didn't exist I would feel SO alone. And there are real life support groups I simply can't go to, where you see women in person both very healthy, and others very ill. Should the women without hair who are 25 pounds underweight NOT come to the cancer center? No, they DESERVE that support. I simply can't take it right now.

It's just a fact of life.

And with DP/DR this is more or less disruptive to lives here. Some are incapacitated, and others are doing better.

WE ARE ALL UNIQUE, AND HAVE A RIGHT TO COME HERE OR NOT TO COME HERE.

AGAIN RAMONX SUMMARIZES IT WELL AS DOES VISUAL AND OTHERS HERE I FOGOT. Oops, sorry for all caps.

And should I be banned because I am talking about my cancer? 
*1. You can put people here on ignore -- look at your account settings panel
2. You don't have to read topics with negative subject headings.*


----------



## EverDream (Dec 15, 2006)

RamonX, that was nicely put. I totally agree with the things you wrote. I like reading your posts. You are very wise.

I see this forum as a support site. It makes perfect sense that people will write "negative" things. I can share my difficulties with people that can understand. Sometimes it's the only place I can truly share. I suffer from DP (and from depression, anxiety, ocd...) for 6 years. Of course this site can be problematic too, especially because of our obsessive tendices. It's fine and I understand it. The thing that bother me in the forum is the lack of understanding and empathy towards each other. This is another understandable thing. But it got to the point that I see so much cruel, not just lack of empathy, but just really cruel comments. Also, there are users that take over the forum and write weird and irrelevant things. I think the best example for it is the "blarbs nation" thing, lol. Not to mention, I've got some pure antisemitic comments as well. All those things ruin the forum.


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2011)

EverDream said:


> RamonX, that was nicely put. I totally agree with the things you wrote. I like reading your posts. You are very wise.
> 
> I see this forum as a support site. It makes perfect sense that people will write "negative" things. I can share my difficulties with people that can understand. Sometimes it's the only place I can truly share. I suffer from DP (and from depression, anxiety, ocd...) for 6 years. Of course this site can be problematic too, especially because of our obsessive tendices. It's fine and I understand it. The thing that bother me in the forum is the lack of understanding and empathy towards each other. This is another understandable thing. But it got to the point that I see so much cruel, not just lack of empathy, but just really cruel comments. Also, there are users that take over the forum and write weird and irrelevant things. I think the best example for it is the "blarbs nation" thing, lol. Not to mention, I've got some pure antisemitic comments as well. All those things ruin the forum.


AMEN. And I honestly am infuriated that there would be antisemitism here. UNBELIEVABLE.


----------



## Gypsy85 (Sep 23, 2010)

Dreamer, your insight, empathy and knowledge are impressive. Really. One can feel immediately that you are a wise woman and know what you are talking about. I love that.

As far as the topic itself is concerned... I totally understand your points and stuff. It is just that I also see the point that people like to come here for support and to exchance their feelings, but are threatened to the bones when they read such extremely negative threads. Most on here being extremely anxious, the question "Oh dear, what if this happens to me as well? What if I go down the spiral that far as well?" will pop up in most people's heads and that is probably not a good way to treat anxiety problems.... by nourishing the anxiety even more.

People need a place to vent without being sensored, because they are mostly afraid to talk openly in real life, but I nevertheless consider this a problem. I, personally, decided to just look at positive threads, but sometimes I open a thread an end up in a really terrifying one; the title did not say enough about the content.

It is not that I do not want people to write these things. These are their feelings- FACT. But... I think there should be a more sensitive way to handle these threads. A trigger warning for example.

People, who are feeling really bad have the right to vent and get compassion, but people, who are more or less managing to keep their heads up for a while should not be thrown down again by (maybe accidentally) being confronted with so much negativity. Especially when being anxious and depressed the brain absorbs such negative things like a sponge. And that is NOT good.

I do not know how much work is needed to establish a closed section for which you need a password to enter. I have seen this in other forums.

I don't know, these are just MY thoughts. But I read more and more often that people feel offended by this negativity and do not feel comfortable anymore and I think this should not be the case in a selfhelp forum. EVERYONE has the right to be supported... the ones who are at their depths and also those who are doing better.

Something should be done with that. Just my thoughts


----------



## lurchette (Aug 5, 2011)

I am very grateful this site exists .
I have gained more understanding of this condition thru here (and Dreamers website) than I have since I 1st experienced it bout 20yrs ago!
Just finding out I wasn't the only person to have had it was amazing.The last 2 weeks have been so bad and just reading anything about others experiences has made me feel better, even if just for a moment.
Thank u to every1 who keeps it going x


----------



## RamonX (Feb 10, 2011)

Ok maybe we will have to be practical about this. Assuming that at this moment it won't be possible to have the forum heavily monitored for several reasons, what can we come up with to make people less threatened by negative posts. Maybe everyone can think about it and make proposals how to improve this and also mention what kind of post they find difficult, and why.

One possibility I can think of, is to let people take the responsibility of labeling their own posts, in the subtitle for instance , when they suspect their post could be difficult for some.

I am not sure if a good solution can be found, but we can at least try our best.


----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

This site has been a resource for me. I don't visit here to wallow in my misery. I don't expect anyone on this forum to cure me. I doubt there is anything anyone can write on this board that can harm me. This forum is not a substitute for social interaction. I take what is of value to me from this site, and I leave the remainder.
A long time ago, I realised the cavalry would not magically appear on the horizon. I was helpless, but I had to get past that. It was necessary for me to develope the mindset of a survivor. So, I did. I am not going to be rescued. I am no longer lost, waiting for rescue.
I'm not sure how I got here, so I don't know the way back. But, I accept that I am right where I am. I don't have a map for where i want to be. That place seems too distant.
But, I have a plan and a map to take a small trip to someplace better. When I get there, I will congratulate myself and make another plan.
I have met some wonderful people on this board, and they have helped me in many ways. If nothing else, they listened to me as I related things I couldn't bring myself to tell anyone else.
I was sick for more than 10 years before the internet. For those of you who have always had access to it, you may not be able to understand how difficult it is/was to suffer this illness alone - in ignorance and fear. I am sorry that others are suffering with me, but it means so much to know I am not alone.
It is my understanding that symptoms of DP/DR are associated with a wide range of neurological - psychiatric illness. The causes may be anything from emotional developement to traumatic brain injury. Would it comfort anyone to know that some of the US Military's finest soldiers are suffering DP/DR as a result of TBI from IED explosions?
This illness is not a function of weakness.

DP/DR is/was just a small subset of my neuro-psychiatric symptoms. The physiological event that is the cause of my DP/DR is most likely NOT shared by others on this board. My etiology and outcome will be DIFFERENT from most people on this board. My path is most likely quite DIFFERENT from your path. If I were to commit suicide; you would not be obligated to follow me.
I would only offer *positive* criticism of this board; it's content; and/or it's moderation. But, I don't really have any. I find it difficult to criticise intelligent and compassionate individuals who sacrafice their time to provide free information and support. At any given time, there are always people on this board who I can identify with. And, I can PM them to see if we can help each other in understanding and coping with issues or experiences we may share.
Think about it. (Forestx5, nee CabgX5)


----------



## pancake (Nov 26, 2009)

Dreamer* said:


> I have cancer (one year survivor, WOOT) and don't visit my cancer support site as it scares me shitless. But I know there is a lot of info there and shared experience and I can ask a question or two as needed.
> 
> Thing is, I don't think you can say a site like this perpetuates this illness ... many people come and go all the time. You see a lot of new names come and go after a few weeks.
> 
> ...


Long time no see 
As per usual you said it all









Congrats re the year! Time flies.


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2011)

I reckon a more heavily regulated site wouldnt even allow a thread like this, that dares to question Zee Organisation!! Some busy-body moderator would report the starter, send him a warning or ban him outright and the thread would be quickly removed!

I think its really great you can have an open and frank disscussion about the merits of the site itself. It's healthy and shows that people do understand and appreciate the pros and cons.


----------



## noname (Sep 23, 2008)

Even if I understand your point of view, in case you have not noticed, dp is somewhat of... hmmm... painfull for some of us. We are not in a 100% joke forum. Some, included me, need to vent what they feel (or not feel) because they often dont have any occasion externally. They have a need, and its honorable, to express their true emotion and question and bad mood while they feel that they are always on a 90% false mode in reality.

But imo,it would be perhaps good to have a specific section on the board for this, idk, "the dark side" for example, who allow question about suicide, why continue, ect ect ect. 
As it would be good to have a "personnal theory" section, where many can venting some interpretation of DP.


----------

